# Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal



## Anglerboard-Team (7. März 2007)

Werbung

Der Clip erzählt die Geschichte
eines kleinen, munteren Fischs, der auch gerne mal einen Angler ärgert. Bis
er dann eines Tages völlig unerwartet eine Begegnung der dritten Art erlebt.
Es ist nichts zu sehen und doch ist da etwas im Wasser...







Lotzi-Fisch ist eine Schöpfung von Markus Lotz
Produktion. Markus Lotz, selbst ein passionierter Angler, produzierte diesen
amüsanten Spot im Auftrag von Pure Fishing. Das Unternehmen bewirbt damit
Fireline Crystal, eine semitransparente Schnur mit extrem hoher Tragkraft,
die für den Fisch praktisch unsichtbar ist. Fakt ist: Fireline Crystal, die
Schnur an der kein ANGLER vorbeikommt...

Hier gehts zum
>>Videoclip<<


(Dateidownload mit: Rechtsklick / Ziel Speichern Unter)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*

Unabhängig davon, was man von der Crystal hält oder ob man überhaupt ne unsichtbare Schnur braucht:
De Clip ist witzig)))))))


----------



## NorbertF (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*

Das stimmt...aber diese Firma braucht *dringend* einen anderen Sprecher. Der Typ mit seiner dramatisch verstellten Stimme verursacht Übelkeit.


----------



## ForellenMike (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> ... diese Firma braucht *dringend* einen anderen Sprecher. Der Typ mit seiner dramatisch verstellten Stimme verursacht Übelkeit.


Wohl war. Um es freundlicher auszudrücken: der Specher ist reichlich peinlich.


----------



## nordman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*

am besten fand ich das wort "semitransparent". also durchsichtig. aber nur halb, nicht so richtig.

ich fische die schnur ja selbst, sie ist weiss. und nicht transparent. nicht mal semi.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*



nordman schrieb:


> am besten fand ich das wort "semitransparent". also durchsichtig. aber nur halb, nicht so richtig.
> 
> ich fische die schnur ja selbst, sie ist weiss. und nicht transparent. nicht mal semi.



http://barsch-alarm.de/uploads/wysiwyg/Image/crystal/um_edding.jpg


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*

Der Clip ist witzig. 
Der Sprecher passt da aber nicht dazu.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*

|good: 


Jo der Clip ist gut. Ich finde die Schnur auch gut, würde aber nicht
extra deswegen lostoben. Bei BassPro kostet die Schnur das selbe wie die anderen und desshalb hab ich meine 5 Jahre alte grey mal gegen die crystal ersetzt.

Ist nicht schlecht und (bis jetzt) nicht besser. FL find ich gut.


----------



## ForellenMike (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*

@ nordman:  Farbe und Transparenz/Opazität sind doch von einander unabhängig.
Meine Sonnenbrille hat braune Gläser, und ich habe damit dennoch Durchblick ;-)


----------



## nordman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> http://barsch-alarm.de/uploads/wysiwyg/Image/crystal/um_edding.jpg



aber nur, solange sie neu ist. wenn sie erstmal etwas in gebrauch war, verliert sich der effekt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*

naja sie färbt sich so wie das Gewässer in dem man fischt .
is doch auch ne Tarnung ...


----------



## sundeule (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> naja sie färbt sich so wie das Gewässer in dem man fischt .
> is doch auch ne Tarnung ...


 
Geil, dann lege ich sie demnächst mal in destilliertes Wasser ein:q :q 


Bin zufrieden mit der Strippe.


----------



## nordman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> naja sie färbt sich so wie das Gewässer in dem man fischt .
> is doch auch ne Tarnung ...



ich glaube, dass nur wenige leute in klarerem wasser fischen als ich. die schnur wird richtig strahlend weiss, man kann sie auch wunderbar unter wasser verfolgen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*



nordman schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass nur enige leute in klarerem wasser fischen als ich. die schnur wird richtig strahlend weiss, man kann sie auch wunderbar unter asser verfolgen.



Hmm also ich find sie in meinem gewässer auf alle fälle unauffälliger als ne neon gelbe  
Außerdem ist die 0,04er die dünnste geflochtene Aufm Markt , zum leichten / UL Spinnfischen mit geflochtener kommt man also eh kaum an der Vorbei .

Nen FC Vorfach verwende ich aber trotzdem , nicht nur wegen der Unauffälligkeit , sondern vor allem weil die dünne FL wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich abriebfest ist ...


----------



## Franz_16 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Lotzi vs. Fireline Crystal*

Also das Video find ich mal richtig gelungen.
Ne lustige Idee sehr schön umgesetzt.

Die Schnur hab ich noch nicht ausgiebig getestet, deswegen spar ich mir das Urteil.


----------

